

Anyone else get a free Google TV invite? - cappaert

Just got my invite - anyone else?  Woot!!<p>10,000 devs getting them shortly:  http://googletv.blogspot.com/2010/10/google-tv-is-coming-to-10000-lucky.html<p>------------- EMAIL TEXT -------------<p>Dear Developer,<p>Congratulations! You have been selected as an official winner in our Google TV Web Developer Promotion and are eligible to receive a free Google TV device on our behalf.<p>As we announced on our blog (http://googletv.blogspot.com/) earlier this fall, we’re excited to be providing 10,000 free Google TV devices to help developers start building for TV.<p>Most of you already know that Google TV is a new entertainment platform that combines TV, web, apps, and search all in one easy to use experience. And, because Google TV provides automatic over-the-air updates, consumers will get the latest features for free. The platform was announced in May 2010 at Google I/O and will be open-sourced in 2011. Devices from Sony and Logitech are now on sale in the U.S., and more devices will be launching in additional markets next year. More details can be found at google.com/tv or by following us on Twitter @GoogleTV.<p>To redeem your free device (a Logitech Revue™ with Google TV™) all you need to do is follow these steps by Monday, February 28, 2011:<p>1.	Click here: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/smartTV/revue to visit the Logitech Revue™ product page on Logitech.com.<p>2.	Add the Logitech Revue™ to your shopping cart.<p>3.	On the Shopping Cart page, add the unique Promotional Code number below and click "Apply Code".<p>4.	Once the code has been applied, click "Proceed to Checkout".<p>5.	If you have a Logitech account, log in. If not, create one on this page.<p>6.	Complete checkout process to order device.
======
Jun8
Got it half an hour ago, awesome!

I hereby declare my total fanboi-ship for Google for the remainder of today
(after which I'll revert to loving them despite seeing their flaws).

------
stevenp
Yup, me too! It sucks that the developer resources aren't available yet, since
it's not being open-sourced until 2011, but I'm happy to get the box since
it's $299 if you buy it.

------
dminor
Yep, just got one too. Willing to trade for a Nexus S though :)

------
friendstock
yes I just got it, and submitted my order. :)

